# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] 7 vies

## Lyche

Mon dieu quel film ! Si vous ne voulez pas aller le voir parce que vous avez vue la BA minable et totalement pas reprsentative du film, si vous avez une copine qui aime les vrai film. Allez le voir, il est incroyable.. Je ne racconterais rien, et je demanderais  ceux qui vont le voir d'en faire autant, parce que ce film est  voir et non  lire en commentaire sur un forum.

----------


## Maxoo

Je plussoie, allez le voir !!

On retrouve un Will Smith qui joue trs bien, un peu comme dans : "A la recherche du bonheur".

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Je plussoie, allez le voir !!
> 
> On retrouve un Will Smith qui joue trs bien, un peu comme dans : "A la recherche du bonheur".



C'est normal c'est la suite  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est normal c'est la suite


Je prcise pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film, que ce n'est pas vrai.

----------


## Anthony.Desvernois

Personnellement, je l'ai trouv "sympa" mais sans plus. Je m'attendais vraiment  mieux, le concept de base tait plutt sympa, mais ... Mal exploit  mon got (du gachis je dirai).

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Je prcise pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu le film, que ce n'est pas vrai.


C'est prsent comme tel. Le film s'inscrit dans la suite de films que souhaite proposer le ralisateur. Par suite il ne faut pas confondre n2  ::):  mais bien dans la mme fibre.

----------


## Shivaneth

> Je plussoie, allez le voir !!
> 
> On retrouve un Will Smith qui joue trs bien, un peu comme dans : "A la recherche du bonheur".


+1, aimant la plupart des films de Will Smith, je suis alle au cinma sans mme vouloir regarder une bande annonce ou lire un rsum. Et bien je suis contente de ne pas l'avoir fait, se laisser entraner par l'histoire sans savoir o on va est tellement agrable. 

Je conseille fortement d'aller voir ce film pour passer un bon moment.

----------


## moumine

un mot : *mangifique!*

A voir absolument  ::mouarf::

----------


## nuke_y

Mangifique c'est qu'on se rgale d'un film dlicieusement ralis ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Redg9

Certes l'histoire est bien, mais la fin est attendue et entendu depuis le dbut, c'est trs long. 
Il y a pas mal de dfaut mais en effet WS joue parfaitement bien.

----------


## azde7015

qui connait pourquoi seven pounds ?

un peut de recherche ?

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Certes l'histoire est bien, mais la fin est attendue et entendu depuis le dbut, c'est trs long.


Franchement la fin n'est pas du tout entendue au contraire ce n'est qu'a la fin du film que l'on comprend (du moins ca a t mon cas). 
Un film tres tres bien qui change des gros blockbusters sans intret. En tout cas un excellent Will Smith (comme toujours?).

----------


## GrandFather

> un mot : *mangifique!*


C'est un manga ?  ::koi::

----------


## lper

Ouai bof.... ::roll:: 
Domage que ce jeu d'acteurs insipides agrment d'une ralisation nous dvoilant au compte goutte une intrigue pourtant vidente gche somme toute une histoire qui semblait trs belle  la base....

----------


## labib23dz

trs beau film, et quel grand acteur qu'est ce will smith.

----------

